# what is the Canadian equivalent of NAMM?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

??

are there any big music industry events in Canada?


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

There's a DJ trade show in Toronto the past couple of years, but it's been steadily getting smaller. 

I have a buddy I went to High school with that also runs a DJ Company in Ontario that usually goes.
I'd like it if there were more generalized music/dj show similar to NAMM in Canada.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

The MIAC Show (version 4.0)

The Music Industries Association of Canada (MIAC) is a not-for-profit trade association that was founded in 1972 to represent the interests of manufacturers, distributors, publishers and retailers of musical instruments, print music and associated products. MIAC is committed to promoting the interests of the industry and growing the number of Canadians who play music.

Through our programs and services, we provide information, education, communication, advocacy, industry development and networking opportunities to nurture, develop and promote the growth and sustainability of the Canadian music products industry.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

thx guys!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i attend MIAC faithfully. i think it just gets better and better with each passing year.



fretboard said:


> The MIAC Show (version 4.0)
> 
> The Music Industries Association of Canada (MIAC) is a not-for-profit trade association that was founded in 1972 to represent the interests of manufacturers, distributors, publishers and retailers of musical instruments, print music and associated products. MIAC is committed to promoting the interests of the industry and growing the number of Canadians who play music.
> 
> Through our programs and services, we provide information, education, communication, advocacy, industry development and networking opportunities to nurture, develop and promote the growth and sustainability of the Canadian music products industry.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

aside from the Montreal Guitar Show...

only Steve's Music and Long and Mcquade


----------

